

My Science Tattoo: Why I did it, and what it means - micheltriana
http://micheltriana.com/2012/11/01/my-science-tattoo-why-i-did-it-and-what-it-means/

======
ehamberg
Cool tattoo, but I'm quite sure the claims about the golden ratio being “all
over” arts and nature are overblown. It's still a cool geometric concept, but
as far as I know many of these “truths” are simply factoids stemming from
confirmation bias.

Wikipedia has a brief list of some disputed observations here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio#Disputed_observati...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_ratio#Disputed_observations)

